# Foam for fun shoot pictures



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Groups shooting*

nice course


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Texan*

Lady shooter


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Bear*

Two 11's


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Long shot of the day*

Hard shot with windy conditions


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Team shoot*

30 yrd turkey 3 man teams. Texas and Okies

Now this is some good shooting


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*It was pleasure shooting with guys from Texas*

Them guys can shoot. It was one tough shoot and its was close.

Now this is a tight group


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Shooter from today*

Just a well ran shoot


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Kevin Hutchinson*

One of my team mates today. I know how to pick a good team


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Toughest shot today*

Hard angle high in the deer ten ring


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Close up*

angle on deer


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*wolf*

42yrds


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Bedded deer*

36yrds


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Kevin shooting*

Hoyt Pro staff


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Art Brown*

Semi Pro Mathews shooter


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*LOng shot*

46yrds in the wind


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Another long shot*

Plenty of tough shots in the open fields


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Noveltys shoot*

Lots to do


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Great shoot*

My thanks to the Guys that out the shoot on.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*One of the groups today*

Fun day at the range


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Kevin Hutchinson*

Lining up a shot


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*One of the guys from Texas*

They all shot great.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Storyteller*

Its was a pleasure to meet you and look forward to shooting again some time.

Paris, Texas next year for sure.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Shooter*

From today


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Art Brown*

Lining up the turkey


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Kevin*

Shooting the turkey


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pin class shooter*

This shooter won the pin class. One of Oklahoma best.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Just had a blast today*

Sorry if I didnt place your name. Im terriable at remembering names.

Once again thanks to the folks from Idabel, one of the best ran shoots I have been too. Everyone looked like they had fun.

Thanks to the guys from Paris. Man them boys can shoot. Team shoot was close and could have went either way. Im glad the trophy isnt going across the river.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

Great pictures, DB!!! Thanks for posting. It looks like they had a very successful shoot!!


----------



## Struttinhoyt (Feb 18, 2004)

that was a good shoot and a heck of a sun burn.... ohh well I had fun and got to meet some more forum members..... I stunk it up but it happens....


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Thanks alot for the pictures.


----------



## Hyperplasia (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:thumbs_up Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*It was nice meeting you*



Struttinhoyt said:


> that was a good shoot and a heck of a sun burn.... ohh well I had fun and got to meet some more forum members..... I stunk it up but it happens....


The wind made that shoot tough.:wink: 
DB


----------



## boaritupya (Jul 28, 2004)

Great pics Dan, It's always good to check out other shoots and the different terrain. Thanks for posting  
Our next major 3D is in 3 weeks!!! will post some pics then


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

We appreciate everyone that made it out yesterday.

It was bumpy at first, with the cops making us move a couple of targets and the minor first aid we had right of the bat.

But all in all, everything went better than expected.

I'd like to say that next year will be even better but after spending 24 hours in the past two days on this event and having to head back up at 3 today...............not to sure this will become an annual event...:wink: 

Thanks again guys.

I'll post the scores later on tonight.


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Great shoot....... Thanks to D. Boone for the pictures. 
Hot and windy but I had a blast. Great shooting to guys from OK. on the team shoot. Real close call score on this one. 
The Texas guys will get you on the next one. :wink: :wink: 
Keep in touch!!!!!!!!!!
storyteller_usa


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Yeah and some lucky dude won this brand new Hoyt Vtec.........Oh wait that was me..........LOL. I won a doinker and a mathews hat too. Game the hat to Daniel Boone thought.


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

hutchies said:


> Yeah and some lucky dude won this brand new Hoyt Vtec.........Oh wait that was me..........LOL. I won a doinker and a mathews hat too. Game the hat to Daniel Boone thought.


Congrats on winning the Hoyt bow.


----------



## xsmasherj (Oct 12, 2005)

Great pics thanks for sharing


----------

